# Draft thread



## Jamel Irief

Rank your top five.

I will abstain until after the lottery


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

1A - Okafor
1B- Towns
3- Mudiay
4-Winslow
5A- Johnson
5B- Russell

Id honestly by happy with any one of those 6 players. The A-B selections are my tough choices. I ranked Russell lower than most simply because we already have a combo guard in Clarkson. If it was strictly best player rank ignoring our team needs, he'd be higher than Winslow and Johnson. I did 6 players because fuck you. That's why...


----------



## DaRizzle

#Frank


----------



## PauloCatarino

Okafor
Towns
Russell
Mudiay
Johnson.


----------



## Salomon

1. Karl-Anthony Towns
2. D'Angelo Russell
3. Justise Winslow
4. Jahlil Okafor
5. Mario Hezonja


----------



## Uncle Drew

1) Karl Anthony Towns
2) D'Angelo Russell
3) Jahlil Okafor
4) Justise Winslow
5) Willie Cauley Stein


Left off Mudiay simply because I've never seen him play a full game. Looks like a heck of a talent, tho. 

I'm very surprised at the love Stanley Johnson is getting. Not a top 5 talent, IMO.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I really like Stanley Johnson's game. I see a lot of Kawhi Leonard in his game and I'm curious to see what a SF/PF tandem of Johnson and Randle could do. From what I've heard, he's a very hard worker too.


----------



## Uncle Drew

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I really like Stanley Johnson's game. I see a lot of Kawhi Leonard in his game and I'm curious to see what a SF/PF tandem of Johnson and Randle could do. From what I've heard, he's a very hard worker too.


Yeah, no hate towards his game. I just think there will be better players available. Defensively reminds me more of young Artest, he's just crazy strong with above average lateral quickness. Not sure about the Kawhi Leonard comparison, but Kawhi is 10x the player he was in college.


----------



## R-Star

Uncle Drew said:


> Yeah, no hate towards his game. I just think there will be better players available. Defensively reminds me more of young Artest, he's just crazy strong with above average lateral quickness. Not sure about the Kawhi Leonard comparison, but Kawhi is 10x the player he was in college.


Agree with the Artest comparison. Which means if he can keep a straight head on him, he's going to be a heck of a player.


----------



## Uncle Drew

What do you guys think of this guy? 

http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Mario-Hezonja-NBA-Draft-Scouting-Report-and-Video-Breakdown-4928

As with Mudiay (and any other foreign prospect), have never seen the dude play outside of youtube. Looks to have legit elite scorer potential. Supreme confidence, but reportedly poor attitude at times.


----------



## DaRizzle

> If the Lakers are fortunate enough to land in the top-three, they will have a difficult decision to make regarding who to draft. ESPN’s Chad Ford believes that the Lakers actually favor point guard Emmanuel Mudiay to center Jahlil Okafor as he revealed in a live chat:
> 
> Here’s my Lakers top 5 (they must send the pick to the Sixers if it falls to No. 6 which has about an 18 percent chance of happening) … 1. Towns 2. Mudiay 3. Okafor 4. Russell 5. Winslow


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-team-favors-emmanuel-mudiay-over-jahlil-okafor/2015/04/29/


----------



## e-monk

Kind of hoping the Lakers land either Winslow or Russell (even with Clarkson on board because you need best players regardless of position right now) - I don't know anything about Mudiay besides all the hype and I don't think Towns and Okafor are sure things


----------



## PauloCatarino

I haven't finished reading about/watching some of the players that should be picked high, but i'm starting to think that the only (with the possible exception of Mudiay, who i am not too familiar with) player with superstar potential is D'Angelo...


----------



## Marcus13

Okfaor
Towns
Russell
Winslow
Cauley-Stein


----------



## Basel

Less than two weeks away from the draft lottery...


----------



## DaRizzle

tick tock....

How 'bout them Dodgers...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

A week from tomorrow. 

Gird your loins.


----------



## PauloCatarino

D'Angelo Russell. D'Angelo Russell. D'Angelo Russell. D'Angelo Russell. D'Angelo Russell. D'Angelo Russell. D'Angelo Russell. D'Angelo Russell. D'Angelo Russell.


----------



## DaRizzle

83% She Loves Me 17% She Love me Not 83% She Loves Me 17% She Love me Not 83% She Loves Me 17% She Love me Not 83% She Loves Me 17% She Love me Not 83% She Loves Me 17% She Love me Not 83% She Loves Me 17% She Love me Not 83% She Loves Me 17% She Love me Not 83% She Loves Me 17% She Love me Not 83% She Loves Me 17% She Love me Not 83% She Loves Me 17% She Love me Not


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Less than a week. 


Strap on your balls, gentlemen.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @EricPincus: NBA combine (in shoes) D'Angelo Russell 6'5", Stanley Johnson 6'6.5", Justise Winslow 6'6.5", Kaminsky 7'0.75", WCS 7'0.5", Tyus Jones 6'2"


Interesting. I thought Johnson would be more around 6'7-6'8ish


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @stevekylerNBA: Cameron Payne has met with the 76ers, Lakers, Cavaliers and Milwaukee


It's starts...


----------



## DaRizzle

4 days, 7 hours, 10 minutes


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @MarkG_Medina: Kentucky's Willie Cauley-Stein said he talked with the Lakers


..


----------



## DaRizzle

24 hours, 36minutes...


----------



## Jamel Irief

DaRizzle said:


> 24 hours, 36minutes...


The sixers must be dying of excitement!


----------



## DaRizzle

The season is over, you can just be happy about our 83% chance of having a top five pick 

We all want the Lakers to win again.Back to normalcy. Its all good broski. Let it out. Its not your fault. Its not your fault. Its not your fault. Its not your fault.


----------



## Jamel Irief

DaRizzle said:


> The season is over, you can just be happy about our 83% chance of having a top five pick
> 
> We all want the Lakers to win again.Back to normalcy. Its all good broski. Let it out. Its not your fault. Its not your fault. Its not your fault. Its not your fault.


Im just not optimistic about anything in regards to this team. But numbers are in their favor... maybe we get some good luck!


----------



## DaRizzle

Three picks in the top 35 (knock on wood), Clarkson, Randall, Cap Space....I think something could be cooking sooner than later


----------



## e-monk

incense and prayer beads - when do we get put out of our misery?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Let us pray...


----------



## DaRizzle

omg guys....the RESULTS are shown at 530pm....The ping pong balls are probably bouncing and being pulled as we speak!!!!

omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg


----------



## Basel

DaRizzle said:


> omg guys....the RESULTS are shown at 530pm....The ping pong balls are probably bouncing and being pulled as we speak!!!!
> 
> omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg



Right when I get off work. I can't wait to tune into ESPN Radio. Nervous as hell right now. Such a big day.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

im gonna be completely unproductive today


----------



## Damian Necronamous

If we don't get #1 then I'm really hoping that we end up with #2 and Philly slips to #4 or #5 . That would seriously put us in the driver's seat, in terms of trade leverage.

Personally, I'm not necessarily sold that D'Angelo Russell will be all that better than Justise Winslow or Emanuel Mudiay, so there's probably an offer that would convince me to swap those picks.

If Philly is in love with Russell, as some seem to believe, then maybe they're willing to fork over our pick next year, Dario Saric and another future pick in order to move from 4/5 up to #2 . We'll see...I'll be on the edge of my seat this evening.

Just don't lose the damn pick, please!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

DaRizzle said:


> omg guys....the RESULTS are shown at 530pm....The ping pong balls are probably bouncing and being pulled as we speak!!!!
> 
> omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg


Results won't actually be shown until like 5:45. The only thing that will happen at 5:30 is you'll get to see which owners sent their hot daughters to be on TV, some idiot will talk about their lucky rabbit or lucky pair of underwear, and you'll see Byron sitting there, sweating bullets and looking like he's about to dump his pants.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Mixed feelings about this... 
Obviously, it would be very good if the Lakers mantain the Top-5 pick. But for all i know, this is a 4-players heavy Draft, so a #5 pick would leave a soure taste... 
Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## PauloCatarino

Damian Necronamous said:


> Personally, I'm not necessarily sold that D'Angelo Russell will be all that better than Justise Winslow or Emanuel Mudiay, so there's probably an offer that would convince me to swap those picks.


From the 3 players you listed, Russell is clearly (IMHO) the better fit for the Lakers. This is a shooters league nowadays, and Mudiay is mediocre at that. Russell appears to be the sole superstar-potential player in the draft. And the Lakers need a scoring punch from the perimeter...


----------



## DaRizzle

Im so scared guys, somebody hold me and tell me everything is gonna be alright


----------



## Jamel Irief

Down days in LA will shortly be over!

Unless you're a clipper fan. 

In Mitch I trust.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

2nd pick!!!!!!!!!! YESSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## DaRizzle

yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam

Congrats to all the Lakers fans who didn't jump on the Clippers bandwagon like Ron.


----------



## Pinball

Nice! It's funny, I'm higher on the wing players than the bigs. I think Towns can be solid but I don't like Okafor at all. Mudiay looks like a big-time athlete but a project. The guy I kind of like is Winslow but #2 is probably too high. I wouldn't be opposed to moving down and still selecting him. I know we're stacked in the backcourt with Kobe, Clarkson, Young, etc...but I think Winslow can play either the 2 or 3.

BTW Jamel, are you in Oaktown now?


----------



## Uncle Drew

Tonight could've been a crushing blow. Instead, potentially a huge win.

Alright y'all. Before private workouts, rumors and agent posturing to get their guy to a big market. Give me your top 3, in order.

1) Karl Anthony Towns
2) D'Angelo Russell
3) Jahlil Okafor


----------



## Basel

I'm so happy.


----------



## e-monk

Uncle Drew said:


> Tonight could've been a crushing blow. Instead, potentially a huge win.
> 
> Alright y'all. Before private workouts, rumors and agent posturing to get their guy to a big market. Give me your top 3, in order.
> 
> 1) Karl Anthony Towns
> 2) D'Angelo Russell
> 3) Jahlil Okafor


ditto - hoping the wolves draft Okafor and give us our pick of the other 2


----------



## sylaw

We got one of the top two picks so I'm happy. I have a hard time deciding between Towns and Okafor so I don't mind which one we get. Winslow would have been my third choice but he's projected around number 5.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I want Towns before Okafor, but Jahlil is a hell of a consolation prize!


----------



## Jamel Irief

1) Russell 
2) okafor

That's the way I've felt going on a month


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Give me Towns. Perfect fit with Randle.


----------



## Basel

I think Towns or Okafor (depending on who falls to us) is the way to go. Would not mind Russell at all, though.


----------



## Uncle Drew

There's a lot to like about each prospect. Each with their flaws, too. 

I'm sure we'll discuss it to exhaustion, but the idea of a Russell/Randle lefty P&R combo sure sounds exciting. I also think a Clarkson/Russell back court could work well. Both can shoot, dribble, pass. Jordan much more athletic, Russell more smooth/skilled. Both with good size for either spot. One's a righty, one's a lefty (ok that one's a reach, sorta). 

Also, Okafor and Randle don't seem like a natural fit. Pretty bad fit, actually.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Give me Towns. Perfect fit with Randle.


Randle hasn't even played a game. I want the guy I think will be the best NBA player. Not what fits our untalented "nucleus".


----------



## R-Star

I wonder if whoever you draft will be as amazing is Jodie Clarkson.


----------



## Basel

Jamel Irief said:


> Randle hasn't even played a game. I want the guy I think will be the best NBA player. Not what fits our untalented "nucleus".



Towns just might be the best NBA player, regardless of how he first alongside Randle.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

If Okafor can become a Marc Gasol type of defensive anchor I don't see much downside in him. I want Towns because he's a natural shot blocker and he's got a higher ceiling. Wouldn't mind Russell either but right now Okafor and Towns are on their own tier. I see a shot blocking Boogie Cousins without the headaches in Towns.


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> I wonder if whoever you draft will be as amazing is Jodie Clarkson.


Probably which is exciting. 

He'll also be better than Anthony wiggins and Antonio Bennett.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> Probably which is exciting.
> 
> He'll also be better than Anthony wiggins and Antonio Bennett.


Nah, 0 chance of being better than Wiggins.

Everyone in this thread knows that, but will probably live in denial for about the next 6 seasons and argue about it. 

Billy Goldblock is a better NBA player than Antonio McBennett though. I agree.


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> Nah, 0 chance of being better than Wiggins.
> 
> Everyone in this thread knows that, but will probably live in denial for about the next 6 seasons and argue about it.
> 
> Billy Goldblock is a better NBA player than Antonio McBennett though. I agree.


I'm calling it now, whoever the lakers draft will be better than every Canadian in the NBA.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Who ever we draft will also be better than Jonathan Bender too...


----------



## Jamel Irief

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Who ever we draft will also be better than Jonathan Bender too...


Doesn't r kelly already have more career points than Jonathan bender?


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm calling it now, whoever the lakers draft will be better than every Canadian in the NBA.


Whoever you draft has a decent chance of surpassing Rick Fox.

I like how now that the Lakers have a decent pick they're now picking in the deepest draft of superstars ever. Oh wait, they said last year was the best since the 03 Lebron Draft.


----------



## R-Star

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Who ever we draft will also be better than Jonathan Bender too...


Healthy wise. Skill wise? Not a chance in hell. Greatest player of all time.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> Doesn't r kelly already have more career points than Jonathan bender?


Shouldn't the archivist know the answer? Oh, and the answer is no. Not even close.


----------



## Basel

R-Star said:


> Shouldn't the archivist know the answer? Oh, and the answer is no. Not even close.


It's closer than you think.

In his career, Bender scored a total of 1,453 points. In two seasons, Ryan Kelly has 804 points. Not bad.


----------



## PauloCatarino

The #2 pick?!?!?!? Damn! 
Finally, a little luck for the purple-and-yellow!


----------



## Porn Player

PauloCatarino said:


> The #2 pick?!?!?!? Damn!
> Finally, a little luck for the purple-and-yellow!


:laugh:

The Lakers, such a down trodden and out of luck franchise.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Porn Player said:


> :laugh:
> 
> The Lakers, such a down trodden and out of luck franchise.


Lol. Well, you gotta admit the last couple of seasons have been terrible for the team, luck-wise. (Most notably, injuries to the franchise player and the first #7 pick in decades...)


----------



## UD40

Okafor.


----------



## RollWithEm

Seems like Okafor is going to be the guy for the Lakers. Not a perfect fit with Julius Randle because neither guy really protects the rim. Still, a lot to be excited about for the Lakers.


----------



## e-monk

I think the Wolves like Okafor (crosses fingers)


----------



## arasu

Jamel Irief said:


> Rank your top five.


This is ranked by my projected career for these players, not individual team preference.

*1. Towns*
He could have an Anthony Davis type of impact. Having a defensive anchor is important to championship aspirations, no matter which era or coaching philosophy.

*2. Russell*
It is the era of the do-everything PG, and Russell has the potential to do just that.

*3. Porzingis* 
He is still a little under-the-radar, but his combination of size, speed, length, athleticism, and talent is a rare find. His ceiling is as high or higher than the two players I ranked above him, but he has more bust potential.

*4. (tie) Okafor/ Mudiay/ Winslow
5. --
6. -- *

Any of these three players has the potential to outshine the players ranked above them:

-_Okafor_ appears to be limited defensively. He may end up as a slightly better version of Al Jefferson, though his ceiling is as high as it gets. 

-_Mudiay_ is about as much of an unknown as Porzingis. What is known is his combination of size, speed, and athleticism is rare at the PG position. Add to that his NBA caliber skills as a playmaker, he has future MVP potential. How close he is to reaching that potential is the big mystery. 

-_Winslow_ has 'elite NBA wing' written all over him. He has the length and athleticism enough to play SF, and he has the speed and shooting ability to play SG. He is a true 3-&-D player who has shown the work ethic to turn his potential into a future reality.

*Beyond those 6 players, there are a few other players that come close enough in potential to sneak into the top 5: Cauley-Stein, Turner, Johnson, and Hezonja.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Mitch said that they'll be working out around 50 players in the 27th and 34th pick range. It will be interesting to see who we select. Mitch has already said that it will be difficult to bring in what would essentially be 4 rookies including Randle. I'm thinking a high upside euro stash would be perfect if we don't trade the picks or combine them to move up.


----------



## JT

I think Mudiay will be really good [for the Knicks--presumably]. he has shown that he's willing to go against the grain and on top of that, he works on his game. bright future for him.


----------



## JT

wow---just looked at this: http://www.nba.com/news/2015-nba-draft-order/index.html

Philly has _*6*_ draft picks! they will probably sell off/trade a few of those, but still. no excuse for them not to be good in 2-3 years.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Pre draft workout begin today.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Lakers: Working out in El Segundo today: T.J. McConnell, Bryce Dejean-Jones, Kevin Pangos, Dez Wells, Seth Tuttle and Mairice Walker.


..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Haven't heard of any of these guys, but they plan on working out 50-60 players.


----------



## JT

how are the workouts setup? is it just a bunch of 5on5 games?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Well I know last year they had them do combine type drills measuring things like lane agility and vertical jump etc. According to Eric Pincus, there were referees on site so there's a good chance they played a scrimmage. I also read something on Twitter about them doing shooting drills.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @BaxterHolmes: Lakers predraft workouts today: Justin Anderson, Askia Booker, Anthony Brown, Charles Jackson, Stefan Nastic, Delon Wright.


Have no idea who these guys are.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Jamel Irief said:


> Randle hasn't even played a game. I want the guy I think will be the best NBA player. Not what fits our untalented "nucleus".


True. It's more of a bonus.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Have no idea who these guys are.


Anderson and Wright are both defensive role players. Anderson is 2/3 while Wright is a combo guard. Anderson is the better athlete and shooter. I think he will be gone before our pick. Wright needs to improve his shot.


----------



## MojoPin

Kevin Pangos (Gonzaga) won't even get drafted. lol. Waste of a slot.


----------



## DaRizzle

> According to a recent report Karl-Anthony Towns, the consensus No.1 overall pick, will not workout for any teams prior to the draft. Could this cause him to drop to the Lakers?
> 
> According to a report by zagsblog, projected #1 overall pick Karl-Anthony Towns is declining to workout for any NBA teams and will only conduct interviews with the Minnesota Timberwolves and Los Angeles Lakers, who hold the first and second pick in the draft, respectively.
> 
> Projected No. 1 draft pick Karl-Anthony Towns will interview with the top two teams in the NBA Draft lottery — the Minnesota Timberwolves and Los Angeles Lakers — but won't workout for any teams, sources told SNY.tv.
> 
> The Timberwolves own the No. 1 pick in the June 25 NBA Draft and have the right to select the 6-foot-11 Towns or 6-11 Duke big man Jahlil Okafor with the No. 1 pick. The Lakers pick second.


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/...s-wont-workout-will-interview-with-wolves-and


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Lakers: Working out in today's morning session:
> 
> George Lucas de Paula
> Terran Petteway
> Rakeem Christmas
> Tyler Harvey
> J.P. Tokoto
> Brandon Ashley


Recognize a lot of these guys. Wouldn't mind the Lakers drafting George Lucas De Paula. He's a project, but his physical tools and potential is enormous. Definitely a euro stash type pick. JP Tokoto is also intriguing. I wouldn't be surprised to see us draft him. If he can improve his 3 point shot I can see him becoming a solid 3 and D type player. Mitch loves those UNC players too.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Lakers: Today's second session features:
> Trevor Lacey
> Dakari Johnson
> Rayvonte Rice
> Corey Hawkins
> Kenneth Smith
> Alpha Kaba http://t.co/6Ur082ah4k


..


----------



## Basel

Towns.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Lakers: Day 4 of draft workouts feature:
> Alan Williams
> Alex Harris
> Norman Powell
> Cliff Alexander
> Mitch McCarron
> Byron Wesley http://t.co/mmEvI5fJGt


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Basel said:


> Towns.


Dear Lord Baby Jesus, let him drop to 2nd...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Lakers: Finishing off the day with Joshua Smith and Matt Stainbrook's workouts.


...


----------



## DaRizzle

What can we trade to Minn to get the 1st pick???? That video is so simple yet so fucking amazing.....AND HE SHOOTS THREES?!?!?

2nd pick and Kobe....Do it Mitch

But seriously, Fuck Okafor, gimme Towns. 2nd pick and Nick Young......PLLLLLLLEAAAAAAASE


----------



## DaRizzle

I have a gut feeling the Lakers arent taking Okafor if hes available with the 2nd pick....yeah I dont know much about him but I dont get the right vibe with him AT ALL.

His entire basketball career Okafor has been treated like royalty and been told he can do no wrong....I want an angry player with something to prove. Not a diva.

BTW that video is very easy to masturbate to


----------



## R-Star

DaRizzle said:


> What can we trade to Minn to get the 1st pick???? That video is so simple yet so fucking amazing.....AND HE SHOOTS THREES?!?!?
> 
> 2nd pick and Kobe....Do it Mitch
> 
> But seriously, Fuck Okafor, gimme Towns. 2nd pick and Nick Young......PLLLLLLLEAAAAAAASE


When you guys all sit back and make love to that video, just try to remember this guy refused work outs. 

It's pretty easy to throw a video out there when you have the ability to do as many takes as you want, and also throw no defense in your way as well. 


Just saying, don't expect your center to be pulling out a killer crossover from the 3 point line and blowing past his defender. I've seen Towns play, that video doesn't represent what I've seen of his game at all.


----------



## DaRizzle

> The Los Angeles Lakers are all hands on deck in El Segundo, Cali. but their scouting reach goes much further than that. The Lakers' basketball operations team includes "one of the best international scouts in the business," according to DraftExpress. This scout works out of Spain, where the ACB league -- one of the more competitive international legaues -- runs.
> 
> The Lakers have drafted international prospects throughout recent years, and it only makes sense they have a large presence in Spain. Big man Guillermo Hernangomez is projected to the Lakers with the No. 27 pick in DraftExpress' latest mock draft, which brought out the interesting tidbit of information of a front office known to keep their processes quiet.
> 
> The Lakers did identify Marc Gasol as a talent when he was selected and kept in Europe for a season, so it's not surprising to hear they've put a premium on scouting players outside of the United States. Mitch Kupchak could elect to take a shot at a lesser-known talent from overseas, which would allow him a chance to better-manage the young talent on the roster.
> 
> This scout -- as found by @KajSkyHook33 -- is Antonio Maceiras. Here's a brief excerpt from a lengthy inteview with Maceiras from 2012, via heinnews:
> 
> heinnews: What do the Lakers want from you in this new position?
> 
> Maceiras: The Lakers mainly want - like every NBA team - to get control of the European market. It's clear that in the latest seasons that the flow of European players to the NBA is steady or even increasing so they want to keep this market under control. And I think I can bring to them my expertise in this business and my knowledge of the European market and my experience.
> 
> heinnews: The Lakers have not really drafted many European players over the years. Do you think that's something that might change over the next couple of years?
> 
> Maceiras: This could change at any moment. Previously, the only European player I can think of that they drafted was Marc Gasol when I was the GM with Alasvayu Girona. This was a very successful pick because that allowed them to trade Marc for Pau. Right now there are some interesting options in the European market. The draft though is a complicated process. It's not like one player will fit what you like in the order of the picks. You can never predict what's going to happen. I'm working as if this market is going to be very, very important for the Lakers.
> 
> Kupchak recently traveled overseas to scout incoming draft prospects, which lends further credence the Lakers will consider taking a player like Hernagomez that could be a value pick since it's a riskier move. Los Angeles has three draft picks, and Mitch has noted the difficulty of bringing in three rookies at once.



http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/...kers-nba-draft-2015-spain-international-scout


----------



## Uncle Drew

Look, count me in the group that prefers KAT over Okafor, but it's not because of his fancy handles or his 3 point shot, it's because of his defensive ability. Com'on yall, chill out with that no defense "work-out". His jumper might become a weapon in time, but he won't be a prolific shooter, especially right off the bat. Also not going to cross anybody up and dunk on them in the league. Calm down with all that. 

R-Star, I'm sure his agent is trying to shut down all work outs in hopes of hiding any potential weaknesses and capitalize on the hype, that's their job. He says in the same video (interview with DraftExpress) that he hopes to work out for the top teams.


----------



## R-Star

Uncle Drew said:


> Look, count me in the group that prefers KAT over Okafor, but it's not because of his fancy handles or his 3 point shot, it's because of his defensive ability. Com'on yall, chill out with that no defense "work-out". His jumper might become a weapon in time, but he won't be a prolific shooter, especially right off the bat. Also not going to cross anybody up and dunk on them in the league. Calm down with all that.
> 
> R-Star, I'm sure his agent is trying to shut down all work outs in hopes of hiding any potential weaknesses and capitalize on the hype, that's their job. He says in the same video (interview with DraftExpress) that he hopes to work out for the top teams.


I agree 100%. I also think he's clearly the better overall prospect to no D Okafor.


----------



## Uncle Drew

DaRizzle said:


> I have a gut feeling the Lakers arent taking Okafor if hes available with the 2nd pick....yeah I dont know much about him but I dont get the right vibe with him AT ALL.
> 
> His entire basketball career Okafor has been treated like royalty and been told he can do no wrong....I want an angry player with something to prove. Not a diva.


Ok, just saw this too. Seriously dude, not sure where you're getting this. He could show some more effort on D, but he's also been the focal point of every offense he's played in. 

As I said, I prefer Towns, probably even Russell, but won't be mad at having Okafor in the least. He's won everywhere he's been. HS. Team USA. Duke. Dude's the truth down low. Probably the lowest bust potential of the three.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I'm on Team Towns but I'm certainly not opposed to picking Okafor. He's the most polished offensive big since Duncan. I'm of the opinion that if Okafor can be just solid defensively, the sky is the limit for him. He doesn't have to be Anthony Davis on D. I'll settle for Marc Gasol/Bogut.

On a side note, I keep hearing that we need to pick someone that fits best with Randle because Julius isn't great defensively. Randle is a solid prospect offensively, but Okafor and Towns are both better right now. We need Randle to be better defensively too.


----------



## Uncle Drew

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I'm on Team Towns but I'm certainly not opposed to picking Okafor. He's the most polished offensive big since Duncan. I'm of the opinion that if Okafor can be just solid defensively, the sky is the limit for him. He doesn't have to be Anthony Davis on D. I'll settle for Marc Gasol/Bogut.


Well if he reaches that level, he'll almost certainly make multiple all-star appearances, IMO. I would just realistically hope that he's not a liability on D and he at least becomes a dominate rebounder. No reason he shouldn't gobble up 9+ boards with those hands.


----------



## elcap15

I am convinced that we either trade the 27 pick for garbage or draft a Euro to stash oversees. 1st round picks have certain guarantees that I dont think Mitch wants to deal with considering all the youth already on the team. I think it is much more likely that we actually get to see the 2nd round pick play. 

Would you guys trade our 2nd and 27th picks for the 1st overall pick? It might be all that is needed to convince Flip that Okafor is really his guy.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I wouldn't be opposed to that. The 27th and 34th picks may end up having similar impact anyway.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Lakers: Six more prospects in today:
> Aaron Thomas
> Tyler Haws
> Rashad Vaughn
> Keifer Sykes
> Richaun Holmes
> Chris Walker http://t.co/3teXdxWNH1


Today's prospects. I've heard of Rashad Vaughn but that's it.


----------



## DaRizzle

OH MY GOD BE TRUE



> Karl-Anthony Towns impressive pre-draft workout footage yesterday understandably left fans of the Los Angeles Lakers salivating and hoping that the Kentucky big man drops to the team with the second overall pick in the 2015 NBA draft.
> 
> That may not happen, but the *Minnesota Timberwolves could look to trade down in the draft, taking the Lakers second overall pick and another asset in exchange for their first overall selection*, according to ESPN Insider and mock drafter extraordinaire Chad Ford (emphasis mine):
> 
> I think Flip see's Okafor as a major post up presence on offense -- a major need of the Wolves... Towns has more strengths than Okafor, fewer weaknesses (if any) and I think he's a better fit with Gourgi Dieng and Pekovic. No question Towns can play some four in the NBA and be a nightmare match-up. Let's see what happens when they come in to visit with the team. I don't think the Wolves will get to see them workout together, and both guys are impressive off the court. But we're still three weeks away. Lots of homework going on. I think the Wolves will eventually decide to take him 1, or perhaps swap with the Lakers and try to pick up another asset.
> 
> Trading down in the draft would certainly be a bold move for Minnesota President of Basketball Operations Flip Saunders, but it would vibe with reports of "all signals" pointing to Saunders' preference for Jahlil Okafor over Towns. Ford does also say that he still believes that the Timberwolves will select Towns first overall, but for someone as plugged in as Ford to mention a trade down probably means it is at least within the realm of possibility.



http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/...rwolves-trade-down-with-lakers-2015-nba-draft


----------



## DaRizzle

Masterbating vigorously



> Minnesota Timberwolves President of Basketball operations Flip Saunders still favors Duke's Jahlil Okafor over Kentucky's Karl-Anthony Towns with their first overall pick in the 2015 NBA Draft, Chad Ford of ESPN wrote in his latest mock draft.
> 
> Saunders' reported favoring of Okafor over Towns was first reported on the night of the draft lottery, with Saunders enamored of the polished post-ups and scoring ability of the former Blue Devil over Towns' athleticism and defensive upside.
> 
> This thinking runs contrary to both Ford's opinion and the popular opinion of most analysts that Towns is the superior prospect. For what it's worth, Ford does allow that Minnesota's big board rankings could change between now and the draft. This is what he had to say regarding the Timberwolves (Insider):
> 
> Virtually all the signals from sources inside the Wolves point to Jahlil Okafor being Flip Saunders' favorite right now. That obviously can change as we get closer to the draft. Workouts and interviews and lobbying from staff (I hear most of the rest of the staff favors Towns) could push Towns back atop. And after watching Towns' workout Monday, I believe that the Wolves will figure this out in favor of Towns. Towns has tremendous upside, no glaring weaknesses and he's a better fit in Minnesota, in my opinion, than Okafor. He has the highest ceiling of any player in the draft and I think his impact will come sooner rather than later. And do not totally discount here either. I am told Saunders is also a big fan and might be willing to move Ricky Rubio for the right deal.
> 
> Ford still has the Lakers selecting Okafor with their second overall selection, with the belief that although the Lakers are fans of both Emmanuel Mudiay and D'Angelo Russell, "at the end of the day, the size of Okafor will win out."


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/...ng-jahlil?_ga=1.60392301.192993190.1432794100


----------



## arasu

elcap15 said:


> I am convinced that we either trade the 27 pick for garbage or draft a Euro to stash oversees. 1st round picks have certain guarantees that I dont think Mitch wants to deal with considering all the youth already on the team. I think it is much more likely that we actually get to see the 2nd round pick play.
> 
> Would you guys trade our 2nd and 27th picks for the 1st overall pick? It might be all that is needed to convince Flip that Okafor is really his guy.


Yes


----------



## MojoPin

Depends who is still around at that spot. Hollis-Jefferson would be killer.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Lakers: In for Day 6 of workouts:
> Pat Connaughton
> D'Angelo Harrison
> David Kravish
> Chasson Randle
> Juwan Staten
> TaShawn Thomas http://t.co/yl92nySdTt


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Lakers: The Lakers will work out Emmanuel Mudiay tomorrow morning in El Segundo.


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Mitch and the FO had dinner with Mudiay last night. He's working out for them as we speak.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> NBA AM: Okafor Ready to Play With the Pros
> 
> Okafor Ready to Play With the Pros
> 
> Back when Jahlil Okafor was a 17-year-old junior in high school, the big man told me that he believed he could possibly compete in the NBA right then if given the opportunity. People in NBA circles loved his confidence and there were some talent evaluators who agreed with him.
> 
> JahlilInsideOnly1Soon, Okafor will finally get his chance to take on NBA opponents, as he’ll be one of the top picks in the 2015 NBA Draft in a little over two weeks.
> 
> To say that the last two months of Okafor’s life have been crazy is quite the understatement. In April, he achieved one of his childhood dreams when he led Duke to a national championship. He also earned many individual accolades, such as First-Team All-American honors and the ACC Player of the Year award (becoming the first freshman to win it). Then, he declared for the 2015 NBA Draft and, shortly after, started training three times a day at Peak Performance Project (P3) in California.
> 
> On June 25, Okafor will find out where he’ll be spending the next chapter of his life. Will he be the No. 1 overall pick to the Minnesota Timberwolves and play alongside the NBA’s reigning Rookie of the Year Andrew Wiggins? Will he go No. 2 overall to the Los Angeles Lakers and get the chance to learn from Kobe Bryant and join Julius Randle in their frontcourt?
> 
> He’s not sure, and he can’t wait for draft night so he can find out.
> 
> “I’m just ready,” Okafor told Basketball Insiders in a phone interview. “I’m excited about playing at the next level. I’m excited for the draft, and I’m really eager to see where I’m going to end up.”
> 
> In the meantime, Okafor continues to train at P3. Not only do their staffers do on-court training with the 19-year-old, they also put him through a customized workout designed to reduce the risk of injuries and maximize his potential and efficiency. P3’s staff includes biomechanists and data analysts, and each player who trains at P3 is assessed using state-of-the-art technology. Using the results from these evaluations, players are given specific “corrective exercises” to strengthen specific body parts that may have had a higher injury risk or could have potentially limited a player’s effectiveness on the court, as explained in-depth in a recent Sports Illustrated article. Going through this process, Okafor has learned a lot about his body and its strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> “It’s amazing; they give me all of these details, more than I’ve ever had, about my body and the way I move,” Okafor said of P3’s assessment. “They are able to pinpoint certain things that will help me move better and help me get certain [parts of my body] stronger and make me more explosive. I’m excited about it. It’s been a lot of fun and I’m going to continue to work with them.
> 
> “I’ve been staying out in Santa Barbara with pretty much all of the guys in my agency; we have a great group of guys who are all preparing for the draft. I’ve been out there with them and our workouts are at P3. I’m working on my explosiveness, my body, my agility and just a bunch of things. Those are some of the things I’ve been working on, and I’ve been working out three times a day. I’m just working as hard as I can to try to prepare myself for the next level.”
> 
> Okafor and Karl-Anthony Towns are considered the top prospects in this class, and many expect the big men to be the first two players picked on draft night. The question is, who goes first? When asked why he should be the No. 1 pick in the draft, Okafor had an interesting response. He says that he and Towns refuse to campaign to go first overall, either by talking themselves up or downplaying the talent of the other.
> 
> “I can’t say why I should be the number one overall pick,” Okafor said. “They try to have me and Karl debate with one another about why we should be number one, but we both thought the other should be number one. We have a lot of respect for each other.
> 
> “But if I’m talking to a team, any team, about why I should be picked, I’d say that I just want to win. That’s all I’m looking to do. That’s what I’ve done at every level and that’s all I want to do at the next level as well. That’s what I want to do. I want to be known as a winner, and I always have been. At the next level, I want that to continue.”
> 
> Reports have indicated that Towns won’t work out for teams, and Okafor confirmed that he has yet to schedule any workouts either. However, it does seem like he might work out for some teams before the draft, but he and his camp are still finalizing all of that.
> 
> “I don’t have anything scheduled yet, but I’m going to soon, obviously,” Okafor said. “Actually, I’m going to talk to my agent today and we’re going to figure that out. I know Karl isn’t working out for any teams and that’s definitely understandable, but me and my agent will talk about it today in detail and then I’ll have a better understanding [of my schedule].”
> 
> In his lone collegiate season at Duke, Okafor averaged 17.3 points, 8.5 rebounds and 1.4 blocks while shooting 66.4 percent from the field. He was the Blue Devils’ top option offensively, and he shot above 70 percent from the field in 20 games during his freshman year. NBA talent evaluators rave about his post moves, foot work, basketball IQ, court vision and touch around the basket. Most executives are in agreement that he is the best offensive big men to enter the NBA in years. Okafor made Duke’s offense unstoppable at times, with his ability to score and facilitate.
> 
> “Jahlil made the game so much easier for all of us,” Duke point guard Quinn Cook said. “Anytime we needed a bucket, we knew we could get the ball down to him and he’d score. When he was guarded one-on-one, 75 percent of the time he’d get a good shot up. When teams would double him, he’s one of the better passing big men so he’d find us. Either way, we’d always get a good shot because of him. That’s why we won the title – one of the big reasons. We could always go to him and he attracted so much attention from teams that the rest of us got to play freely because they were so worried about him. And at the next level, teams won’t be able to double him like that.”
> 
> What many people don’t see is the hard work that takes place behind the scenes to perfect the post moves and footwork that are so effective in games. Okafor began doing drills to improve these aspects of his game at 14 years old, as well as studying game film of Hakeem Olajuwon, Tim Duncan, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar and Patrick Ewing. Okafor is a workaholic with a desire to be great.
> 
> “It’s just always the way I’ve been because I love the game of basketball,” Okafor said. “I’ve just always wanted to be in the gym. That’s what I enjoy doing and that’s why I [work hard]. That’s just who I am. I’ve had some tragedies in my life and I’ve been able to rely on basketball [to cope with them]. The game has been great to me, and the only thing I know is to work hard.”
> 
> As he transitions to the NBA, one thing Okafor will be working hard to improve is his defense. Throughout this past season at Duke, Okafor was criticized for his defensive play and some have argued that Okafor’s poor play on that end of the court is why Towns should be Minnesota’s pick. Okafor is determined to silence the critics who say he can’t defend at a high level.
> 
> “I know I’m going to get better,” Okafor said of his defense. “I can get better at everything I do, and I always improve. I don’t think my defense was as bad as people made it out to be. We did win a national championship and all of my coaches were extremely happy with the way that I played on both ends of the floor. Also, I couldn’t get in to foul trouble and with the way our defense was set up, I wasn’t really in rim-protecting situations.
> 
> “Honestly, that is one of my flaws that I can improve on, but I can also improve on the offense end. Luckily, I’m 19 years old and I think I have a lot of time to improve my game. … I think a lot of people forget that a lot of us are still 18 or 19 years old. We’re put under the microscope and expected to be perfect, on the floor and sometimes even off the floor. Oftentimes, I do think people forget how young we actually are.”
> 
> As Okafor said, he often wasn’t asked to be a defensive stopper because his team needed him staying out of foul trouble and saving his energy to dominate on the offensive end. Duke assistant coach Jon Scheyer confirmed this. Scheyer said he did see defensive improvement from Okafor throughout the season, and added that he believes the intense criticism is mainly because Okafor has been projected to be the No. 1 pick in the 2015 NBA Draft for the last two years and people were looking to magnify the holes in his game.
> 
> “I think there are some who try to find flaws when a guy is averaging almost a double-double – averaging 19 and 9 for most of the year – there are always people who will try to find something [to criticize],” Scheyer said. “And, I mean, what are you going to say about him offensively? He averaged almost 20 points and he carried us at times. I think defense is what people tried to pick on, but what they don’t talk about is that there were games when Jahlil wasn’t just good, he was great on defense. Also, it’s very tiring when on offense you have a responsibility to score so much and carry the team at times, especially when guys were guarding him the way they were. But he’d still come down on defense and be involved in pick-and-roll defense and guard the basket. We asked a lot, and he did a great job battling through everything and getting better as the season went on.
> 
> “I saw a lot of improvement from Jahlil throughout the season. Obviously, he came in with a ton of talent and all kinds of offensive gifts, no question, but I thought on the defensive end he made huge strides. When you look at his ball coverage and protecting the basket, I think he got better and better at that. And, look, people were beating on him. If you look throughout our season, he took a beating and opponents were fouling him on almost every play. Just being able to fight through that [was impressive], and I definitely think he got better as the season went on.”
> 
> Cook also defended Okafor, shooting down the criticism.
> 
> “He’s 19, he was only a freshman!” Cook said. “He has a lot of room to get better, and he knows that, which is why he’s always in the gym working out and trying to improve. In the tournament, I think he played his best defensively. We were defending together a lot of the time and he was always active and he never let guys get by him. He played great defensively during the tournament, so he got better on that end throughout the year and he’ll only continue to get better.”
> 
> Scheyer’s point about Okafor being overly criticized due to his top ranking is interesting, as Andrew Wiggins experienced the same thing in his lone college season at Kansas before thriving in the NBA this year. Towns hasn’t faced nearly as much scrutiny, despite the fact that he didn’t show he can be a top option on offense like Okafor did, had a much smaller sample size at Kentucky (averaging 10 fewer minutes per game than Okafor) and had some problems with foul trouble (fouling out of six games to Okafor’s zero even while playing significantly less). However, with Towns, there’s little talk of these issues and much more focus on his potential and strengths.
> 
> Among fans, there seems to be this perception that Towns is by far the better prospect, but many executives disagree. While it’s true there are plenty of executives who are Team Towns, there are many who are Team Okafor and who believe he’s the better prospect. However, in talking to executives, one thing becomes clear: Most believe both players will be extremely successful and productive, just in different ways.
> 
> Okafor is very mature for his age, so he has accepted that he will always have to deal with criticism regardless of what he does. This is often difficult for young players to grasp, but Okafor’s time as the nation’s top high school recruit and top collegiate player helped him come to this realization.
> 
> “Honestly, I’ve been that top guy that everyone looked at for most of my high school career and going to college that didn’t change, so [you’re under the microscope],” Okafor said. “It’s something that I’ve come to expect. Me and my dad were just talking about how LeBron James and Stephen Curry and all of those guys get criticized, and I’m not nearly as good as they are, so I wouldn’t expect anything else.”
> 
> Okafor’s season at Duke was clearly a success, as he was able to add a national championship to his long list of accomplishments and position himself to be a top pick in the draft.
> 
> “My year at Duke was amazing, obviously, and I think I improved tremendously being under Coach K and playing with guys like Tyus [Jones] and Justise [Winslow] and Quinn Cook and the guys who were already there,” Okafor said. “I really improved by seeing how hard they worked and taking little things from each of those guys. And learning from Coach K, that’s just a whole ‘nother ball game. He definitely made me a better player. I loved watching film with him after practice to see things that I could improve on. From a basketball standpoint, that’s the most I ever improved over a one-year period.”
> 
> However, he still feels like there are aspects of his game that he didn’t get to showcase at Duke. For example, Okafor rarely took jump shots in college, simply because it made more sense for him to score over inferior centers in the paint since he shot such a high percentage there. When you’re unstoppable in the paint, why venture outside of it? But that doesn’t mean he can’t knock down jumpers. He’s excited to showcase some of his other talents in the NBA and continue expanding his game even more.
> 
> “I’d like to say that there is a lot more that I can do,” Okafor said. “There are things that I can improve on, but there are a lot of things that I’m going to do at the next level that a lot of people haven’t seen. I do believe there are a lot of other things that I’m capable of doing and that I have done [in the past]. At Duke, I didn’t need to shoot jump shots and that wasn’t my role.”
> 
> “I think Jahlil is going to be a really, really good 15-to-18-foot shooter; I think he’ll really be able to shoot those well, especially as he develops over the next few years in the NBA,” Scheyer added. “He has a great touch and I think that can be expanded all the way out there. Another thing, he’s a great passer. He has a great feel for the game and while I think you got to see a glimpse of it this year, I think it’s harder to double-team in the NBA and you’ll be able to see his passing ability even more at the next level.”
> 
> “There’s more he can do,” Cook said. “There were games, like at Wisconsin, where he hit two face-up jumpers. One of them was off of the glass. There were games, like against North Carolina, where he was dribbling to the rack and doing a lot.”
> 
> After spending a year with Okafor, Scheyer and Cook expect him to dominate in the NBA.
> 
> “I think he’s going to be very special and he’s going to be a franchise player for one city for 15 years – I think that’s the type of player he should be,” Scheyer said. “I think the sky is the limit for Jahlil. In college, he got double-teamed so much, but in the NBA I don’t think he’ll see that as much. He’ll have some great defenders guarding him, but once he adjusts to that, the sky is the limit for him.”
> 
> “He’s going to be a franchise player,” Cook said. “He has a great feel for the game and a real love for the game, plus he’s so humble.”
> 
> Okafor has been compared to a young Tim Duncan by many people (including Duncan’s former teammate David Robinson), and Scheyer believes the comparison makes sense.
> 
> “Tim Duncan, I think, is probably the best power forward of all-time so to draw comparisons to him is obviously a huge, incredible compliment, but I do think Jahlil has some similarities to him,” Scheyer said. “Mainly, I think it’s just the feel for the game that both of them have. You can’t teach what Jahlil has. His touch around the basket is unlike anything I’ve ever seen from a player I’ve been around. There isn’t anyone else like Jahlil. So from that standpoint, I think it’s a very good comparison.”
> 
> In case you didn’t know, expectations are extremely high for Okafor as he enters the NBA. But that’s nothing new for Okafor. In high school, people expected dominance and he delivered with ridiculous stats, multiple national player of the year awards and an IHSA championship. In college, he was expected to be one of the best players in the country and he lived up to the hype and brought a championship to Duke.
> 
> In the NBA, he’ll be expected to become a franchise-changing star who can eventually lead his team to a title (adding another kind of championship to his résumé). As Okafor said, he’s ready.


http://www.basketballinsiders.com/nba-am-okafor-ready-to-play-with-the-pros/


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @SerenaWinters: This morning's Lakers workouts: Rondae Hollis-Jefferson, Aaron Harrison, Jonathan Holmes, Jordan Mickey, Oliver Hanlan, Cady Lalanne


They're also working out D'angelo Russell privately in the afternoon. RHJ would be a solid get with any of the secondary picks. Very athletic wing defender and finisher that needs to improve his shooting.


----------



## E.H. Munro

I guess he's acceptable in the 20s. But he needs to reinvent that jumpshot. It makes Shawn Marion's look downright Ray Allenesque in comparison.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Lakers working out Jahlil Okafor and Cameron Payne Tuesday in two separate workouts. Bringing in Cameron Payne makes me wonder if the Lakers have something cooking. He slotted to go well after the 2nd pick and well before the 27th.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

E.H. Munro said:


> I guess he's acceptable in the 20s. But he needs to reinvent that jumpshot. It makes Shawn Marion's look downright Ray Allenesque in comparison.


Definitely a bit of a project.


----------



## Uncle Drew

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> http://www.basketballinsiders.com/nba-am-okafor-ready-to-play-with-the-pros/





> Among fans, there seems to be this perception that Towns is by far the better prospect, but many executives disagree.


Yes, but can he shoot threes??

Good read on Okafor. I'd still prefer Towns by a hair, but really I'd be excited to get either of them. They're both tremendous prospects.

Okafor's is having dinner with Mitch and co. tonight, I believe. Workout tomorrow.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Judging from the video Serena Winters posted on periscope, Okafor has decent range. While his form wasn't pretty, he was knocking down mid range and three point shots consistently. He's got a bit of a hitch in his one dribble pull-up from mid range, but they were going in. Form wasn't terrible but there was room for improvement.


----------



## Jamel Irief

I still feel the same way I have for 6 weeks.

1) Russel
2) Okafor


----------



## e-monk

Q: I keep thinking that we have a better shot to land a quality big in free agency than we do going after wings (since the good ones are all restricted or otherwise less inclined to move) - if that's true should that impact the FOs thinking on who they draft or whether they're willing to trade down or out?


----------



## Jamel Irief

e-monk said:


> Q: I keep thinking that we have a better shot to land a quality big in free agency than we do going after wings (since the good ones are all restricted or otherwise less inclined to move) - if that's true should that impact the FOs thinking on who they draft or whether they're willing to trade down or out?


I'm hoping with our roster they just draft the most talented player with the best projected career. Stop trying to project FAs or try to compliment our existing "talent."


----------



## e-monk

but if they were in a position where they were evaluating Russell and Okafor as a coin flip would that function as the decider?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I honestly wouldn't mind Russell or Mudiay either. I agree with Jamel. We really need to be just adding talent. Worry about fit later.


----------



## arasu

I think when building for the future, fit can be important. High picks like the one used on Randle are rare, so maximizing their potential can be a make-or-break move for a franchise. Redundant drafting or free agent additions can lead to stunted player growth. Free agent decisions are so unpredictable, it is not a good idea to draft for fit based on those potential free agent prospects. Ideally free agent additions should fit with the draft selections instead, unless we're talking about a franchise-changer like LeBron or potentially even Marc Gasol. With Clarkson's late season surge and the expected production from Randle, the Lakers should give those guys a chance to succeed by not adding players that will eat most of their minutes. Despite all that, the Lakers are really thin and can use as much additional young talent as possible. Since Russell is a combo guard who could possibly complement Clarkson and since Okafor plays a position of need, I don't see "fit" as much of an issue when it comes to this draft. I think the question of fit may be more relevant in free agency where the Lakers clearly need a scoring wing who can defend, one who can grow with the team over the next several years. That wing could possibly be acquired in this draft by trading down, since it may not be possible to steal Jimmy Butler away from the Bulls this summer. Or the Lakers may have to wait till 2016 or even 2017 to snag a quality wing out of free agency. Accumulating talent at all positions should be the main goal of course, especially since Mitch is pretty good at swinging trades to improve the overall fit between pieces on the roster.


----------



## sylaw

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I honestly wouldn't mind Russell or Mudiay either.


I would mind. You have to be crazy not to pick Towns or Okafor with the 2nd pick. Unless we are trading down, I don't really see a good reason not to pick one of them.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

I wonder how far we'd actually be able to move up by combining our later picks. I wouldn't think all that far. Maybe Memphis at 25 would be an option. They don't have a 2nd round pick.

But unless there is a surprise drop, I think I'd rather just draft a stash player if we don't want to have so many young guys.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Oklahoma at 14 perhaps? They don't really need any more youth. I found it a bit suspect that we brought in Cameron Payne for a private workout when he's quite obviously not a 2nd pick type of selection and most mocks have him going well before 27. Almost every mock I've seen has him in the 9-20 range.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

D'angelo Russell cancelled his workout with Philly. Interesting...


----------



## MojoPin

Apparently he has became too ill to do a workout. It doesn't sound like it has anything to do with LAL.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Lakers: Saturday draft workout lineup:
> Darion Atkins
> Kendall Gray
> Phillip Greene
> Darrun Hilliard
> D.J. Newbill
> Michael Qualls http://t.co/3INHLaC2f4


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

After both Mitch and Jim attended Porzingis' workout, rumor has it he's in play at number 2. I saw videos of his workout and he's surprisingly athletic and skilled for a man his size. He definitely helped himself, but the workout showcased only what he's good at. He's definitely got one of the higher ceilings in the draft.


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/609755477207986176


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Hypothetically, if we landed Okafor at 2 and NYK called offering Porzingis for Randle straight up. Yes or no??


----------



## Adam

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Hypothetically, if we landed Okafor at 2 and NYK called offering Porzingis for Randle straight up. Yes or no??


Wouldn't you rather trade him to Cleveland for LeBron?


----------



## Basel

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Hypothetically, if we landed Okafor at 2 and NYK called offering Porzingis for Randle straight up. Yes or no??



NYK wouldn't do that.


----------



## Uncle Drew

The hype from these one-on-none workouts has got to stop. 

Yes, I was impressed by his skills at his size. But one showcase workout doesn't show much we didn't already know. Really good shooter, above average athlete, about 7 ft 220 lbs soaking wet and is going to need at least 2 years to be a contributor. Can not take him over Okafor or Russell. No way.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Btw, those of you who watch college ball. Who are some of your favorite potential targets for the 27th pick?


----------



## MojoPin

I think Cliff Alexander is a possibility at 27 or later.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I'm hoping Oubre falls to us, but Rondae Hollis Jefferson would be nice at 27. I'd like to see us draft a 3 and D wing player with upside.


----------



## R-Star

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I'm hoping Oubre falls to us, but Rondae Hollis Jefferson would be nice at 27. I'd like to see us draft a 3 and D wing player with upside.


There's no shot of Oubre being there at 27. He has high bust potential so that might scare some teams off, but I can't see him going lower than 15.


----------



## e-monk

Basel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/609755477207986176


do you think Mitch and Jim call Marc Stein over and say "hey tell everyone what we're planning on doing so they can get the upper hand over us in any potential negotiation, thanks"

If I were in their shoes I would spout nothing but bull shit and misinformation


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Smoke screens everywhere.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

RHJ is missing the "3" in 3 & D. 20% from downtown? Yikes

One guy who seems to be rising in the mocks that I wouldn't mind taking a chance on is Anthony Brown from Stanford. 44% from 3, not a great athlete but has a long wingspan and is generally regarded as a good defender.


----------



## ChrisWoj

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> After both Mitch and Jim attended Porzingis' workout, rumor has it he's in play at number 2. I saw videos of his workout and he's surprisingly athletic and skilled for a man his size. He definitely helped himself, but the workout showcased only what he's good at. He's definitely got one of the higher ceilings in the draft.


Everyone that's really seen him over in Europe is absolutely loves his size, athleticism, skills, etc... they're convinced he'd be in the discussion for number one had he played college ball in the USA... Its really interesting to me. On the one hand - you've got European ball and the history of young lottery picks out of that path. On the other hand you've got far more scouting now than ever before, more eyes that know what they're seeing, more numbers that can convert European ball numbers to American equivs...

Right now - I'm convinced by the number of scouts that the guy is more Dirk than Bargnani. But I also think familiarity has some of them overstating their case, and he's not quite worth taking over those biggest-of-the-big names in this year's loaded big man class.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> RHJ is missing the "3" in 3 & D. 20% from downtown? Yikes


Right, KSF, you certainly weren't referring to RHJ as a 3 and D guy, were you?

I watched quite a bit of pac-12 ball. I'm sure people think he'd be a good get at 27, but I'd pass on a guy who is a good defender who just needs to develop...any semblance of an offensive game. There really isn't much to work with, IMO. Defenses are not going to respect him at all.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I think he can become that. The guy is an elite defender. The shot can improve with work.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Sounds like a number of international "draft and stash" candidates have pulled out of the draft. My money is on us trading one of the picks. 

One player I kept my eye on most of the year was Terry Rozier at Louisville.
He disappointed in terms of his development as a PG showing very poor shot selection, but he still has a lot of upside and could be a good change of pace type guard off the bench. I don't think the Lakers have brought him on at this point, but I did read that a lot of projected 1st round PG's are refusing to work out against him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @KevinDing: After seeing Kristaps Porzingis in Vegas workout, Lakers asked him for private pre-draft workout in LA last night. Intrigued by that upside.


Interesting


----------



## Jamel Irief

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Interesting


Ill believe it when I see it, but if it does happen I trust Mitch's judgement. Ive never seen the kid play.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Jamel Irief said:


> Ill believe it when I see it, but if it does happen I trust Mitch's judgement. Ive never seen the kid play.


Agreed.


----------



## Jamel Irief

I just cancelled my satellite TV service as I have every summer for the past four years, except not I cancelled it for good. Will this be online? Watch ESPN app?


----------



## Uncle Drew

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Interesting


Saw that. And supposedly bringing in Mudiay for a 2nd workout as well. 

Due diligence, I suppose. Still think it'll be Okafor or Towns. We shall see.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Jamel Irief said:


> I just cancelled my satellite TV service as I have every summer for the past four years, except not I cancelled it for good. Will this be online? Watch ESPN app?


ESPN 3 and Watch ESPN only work with an active cable or satellite subscription, to my knowledge. Possible other questionable sites will stream it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Uncle Drew said:


> Saw that. And supposedly bringing in Mudiay for a 2nd workout as well.
> 
> Due diligence, I suppose. Still think it'll be Okafor or Towns. We shall see.





> @billoram: On draft front, Lakers will endeavor to bring Mudiay, Russell and Okafor all back for second workouts before next Thursday.


...


----------



## Uncle Drew

Nice. Towns is finally meeting with the Wolves this weekend. No workout, just meet. Would imagine he would at least come sit down with the Lakers.

Don't really get why Porzingis gets so much hype and basically a pass based on potential seeing as how he is older (by a few months) than Okafor, Towns, Mudiay and Russell. I understand how high his ceiling is, but given how much we've seen of the others, isn't it more likely that Okafor becomes a better defender, Mudiay a better shooter, Russell more ambidextrous and a little more explosive than this guy add a lot more strength and catch up to the speed of the game? I think he's a great prospect, but why do we treat the other players like they're finished products when they're the same age.

Interesting stat via Draftexpress: For his Euro career, a total of 1,813 min, he has amassed a total of 41 assists and 103 TOs. Indicates he's still very much learning the game. And light-years from the "Pau meets Dirk" comparisons Chad Ford and co. are giving him.


----------



## arasu

Uncle Drew said:


> Sounds like a number of international "draft and stash" candidates have pulled out of the draft. My money is on us trading one of the picks.
> 
> One player I kept my eye on most of the year was Terry Rozier at Louisville.
> He disappointed in terms of his development as a PG showing very poor shot selection, but he still has a lot of upside and could be a good change of pace type guard off the bench. I don't think the Lakers have brought him on at this point, but I did read that a lot of projected 1st round PG's are refusing to work out against him.


I think either Rozier at 27 or Joseph Young at 34 would be solid as a draft selection to add youth and PG depth to the roster. Rozier could be especially useful as a solid defender of both guard positions, potentially capable of playing alongside Clarkson.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Uncle Drew said:


> ESPN 3 and Watch ESPN only work with an active cable or satellite subscription, to my knowledge. Possible other questionable sites will stream it.


I thought you could subscribe and pay?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> Ryen Russillo’s NBA Draft Confidential: Real Scouts on Towns, Russell, and Okafor
> 
> The season is finally over! We can talk about the most important remaining night on the NBA calendar: draft night. Last year, we saw a three-man race, with Cleveland deciding to draft Andrew Wiggins no. 1 after Jabari Parker declared he felt “wanted” by Milwaukee, while Joel Embiid had some injury concerns.
> 
> Parker looked great before blowing out his ACL, Embiid may not play for the first two years of his career, and Wiggins, despite concerns about his aggressiveness, had people around the NBA wondering if the Cavaliers might regret trading him for Kevin Love.
> 
> A lot can and will change once these guys actually get into the league. General managers and scouts love the top of the 2015 draft. This is not the normal “as we get closer everyone talks themselves into a player” kind of love. It’s different.
> 
> Sources with teams selecting outside the top few picks have consistently pointed out to me that you can’t really lose in the top four or five. Yes, odds are one of these guys will be a total disappointment. Just trust me on this one: GMs like these guys.
> 
> This edition of NBA Draft Confidential will focus on the presumed top three players in the draft at the start of the process: Karl-Anthony Towns, Jahlil Okafor, and D’Angelo Russell. This is the culmination of hours on the phone with GMs and other front-office members to get a glimpse into how they talk about players when they are looking at them as potential NBA players.
> 
> Okafor was the consensus no. 1 pick for much of the season. I haven’t talked to anyone who believes that today. He may not even go second to the Lakers, as more teams have fallen in love with Russell. Also, it’s worth acknowledging that Kristaps Porzingis is in play for at least the no. 2 spot.
> 
> The accounts you are about to read are from three sources who work in personnel for NBA teams. For the sake of anonymity, I’m calling them Scout 1, Scout 2, and Scout 3.
> 
> After the scouts give their takes, I’ll provide my own summary, based on watching most of these players’ games this season and hours glued to Synergy Sports.
> 
> Karl-Anthony TownstownsElias Stein
> 
> Scout 1: First off, that guy can shoot the rock, regardless of size. He can make a college 3, midrange, free throws. He’s great at the rim. He was arguably the most well-rounded player in college basketball to only play 20 minutes a night.1
> 
> You know the story about how Dean Smith was the only person to keep Jordan under 20 points per game? It’s the same thing with Towns. Who was the one guy to keep Towns down? John Calipari. That’s how talented he is. I think he’s no. 1; he is clearly no. 1.
> 
> He’ll be a good defender. I’ll be shocked if he’s not. He’s a good shot-blocker, active, long. He’s another one, though, that allows easy catches. He’ll need to be taught some things. In the NBA, you can’t just allow catches without any resistance. They’ll just put you in the rim. He’ll learn that.
> 
> I don’t know about him switching [defensively]. He’s not like Willie [Cauley-Stein]. I don’t think he’s going to get isolated out at the 3-point line and be able to guard, but he’ll move his feet. I don’t think it’s going to be a matador.
> 
> He can hang with an Al Horford, but he’s not going out to chase a Draymond Green or a Paul Millsap to the 3-point line. You’d probably put him on Dirk and say, “Do your best, young man.” The Dirk of today, not the Dirk of five years ago.
> 
> Some people think there is an argument, I don’t think there is an argument at all. I don’t see a downside to him.
> 
> Scout 2: He can play some 4, but his best position is 5. It’s what he is. The league is so small, and the 4s are so mobile, I think he’ll struggle out on the floor chasing some of them. He’s a little more versatile as a center than some traditional low-post guys, because he shoots the ball so well.
> 
> You can pick him and pop him instead of picking and diving all the time. People say, “He can shoot 3s.” His stroke is great, but he’s not ready for that. That doesn’t mean that, in time, he won’t be.
> 
> Great character. He is a decent athlete, not great. Not a super second-jump guy. Going forward, his athleticism isn’t an issue for him. There are a lot of great players that don’t have second jumps. It makes you a better player, but it’s not a deterrent if you don’t have it.
> 
> Pretty patient, though quickness is a bit of an issue. I think he’ll get exposed a little, initially, on pick-and-roll defenses. But he wasn’t horrible for Cal. He’s not Willie Cauley-Stein, but few people are. Capable learner, so he’ll learn how to space guys, who he can crowd, who he can’t, who to give room to.
> 
> He’s not Stein, like I said, or [Tyson] Chandler, but he gives you so much more offensively that you can live with whatever deficiencies he has. Cauley-Stein is a supreme athlete. You can switch him 1-5. His recovery rate is so quick — second jump, all that kind of stuff. Towns isn’t that. But Towns is thicker, so he can bang and beat the shit out of you in the low post. So what if he gives up out on the perimeter?
> 
> There are all kinds of ways to describe athletes. There is vertical, north-south, east-west. Stein has all of them, Towns doesn’t. He’s not vertical, he’s not east-west. But he is good north-south — he can run. Guys like to run, especially in offensive transition, because they get to score! Pretty damn motivated to run that way. I’ve seen Cal undress Towns for not running in defensive transition, but it’s never an issue on the offensive end.
> 
> Not a special shooter. He’s good because he makes free throws, and that’s a barometer for me. If you can make them, it’s a sedentary shot, and it speaks about your stroke. You have time and you are compact. There’s a routine and a rhythm. Make free throws, you can make shots. Here is an example: [Georgia State’s] R.J. Hunter, I think, shot 87 percent from the free throw line [.878] and 29 percent from 3 (.305). That was this year, but in the past he was better. So we are like, This guy can make shots. For whatever reason, he didn’t. But I’m not going to discard him as a shooter, because his stroke is too good.
> 
> We watched Hunter in a workout, and we were like, This guy can really fucking shoot. Then you watch tape and you are like, Man, why did he take that shot? I get that the shot-clock-ending shot, you got to fucking take that one, but 10 seconds left and you are squeezing one? You are like, Hmm. You’d have to ask him and watch tape with him. Ask him what he’s doing.
> 
> I’ll never forget Ray Allen telling a story. You have no idea how hard it is to attempt 20 shots in a game. Try to get 20 quality shots? It’s impossible, no way. When you are the featured player, you are defended differently. Your goal in a game should be getting something he called “free looks” on wide-open shots, and make six of them, knowing that the other 12 are going to be contested, and they are so fucking hard to make. You might go fucking 3-for-12 or 4-for-12, but if you go 6-for-8? OK, now you are 9-for-20 or 10-for-20, and you’re whole again. So, on the night, you are 3-8 on your free looks and then 3-for-12 on your contested ones, then you have those fucking horrible shooting nights.
> 
> My point is Towns is a really good shooter, but is he going to be this guy other people are talking about as an elite shooter? I don’t see it. At least not from deep. Fifteen and in? Sure, he’s really good, but not yet from 3. Not saying he can’t.
> 
> Who practices that at Kentucky — 3-point shots — if you are Towns? Cal let him take a couple early, and that was the end of that experiment. I’m not discounting him making that shot one day; I just don’t know what day that is. It ain’t going to be in the Vegas summer league, I can tell you that.
> 
> State Farm Champions ClassicJoe Robbins/Getty Images
> 
> Scout 3: He had an amazing year in that fishbowl [Kentucky]. Mentally, he seems to handle everything well. In the beginning, Okafor was the presumed no. 1 guy, but with this talk about how the game is changing, with a big guy that can pick and roll and pick and pop, he [Towns] just seems like he has the edge in a couple of areas.
> 
> Towns has a better face-up game from 15-17 feet, and he’s a little more versatile than Okafor, but Okafor is better in the post. Towns brings more skill — a good jump hook, a nice left hand. He has the edge defensively. If you look at his per-minute stats for blocks and rebounds, it’s incredible. He’s a rare commodity at center. I’d take him no. 1. But, man, [Kristaps] Porzingis is in the conversation.
> 
> Doesn’t seem like there are any negatives. I’ve seen him in the McDonald’s [All American] Game and four times this year. The way he conducts himself, the way he competes … the coach can yell at him, he puts up with it. He’s a team guy, says all the right things. He just seems like a solid kid.
> 
> Russillo: I really like Okafor, but you can’t take him over Towns. You just can’t do it.
> 
> The more I go back and watch Towns, the more I wonder why he isn’t being talked about as a franchise-changing player. It can’t be because of his numbers, which were limited due to his 21 minutes per game. It’s 2015. We are better than that.
> 
> Maybe it’s that it took him a long time to look like the no. 1 pick. Maybe it’s because his great game against Notre Dame is downgraded because the Irish had no one to defend his point-blank hook shots.
> 
> I don’t care if he’s a center or a power forward. He’s big, he can run, he doesn’t kill you defensively, and his frame is perfect to put on muscle.
> 
> We aren’t even close to seeing what this kid is going to be.
> 
> D’Angelo Russell
> 
> russellElias Stein
> 
> Scout 1: He is the best backcourt player in the draft. He is clearly the best point guard. High basketball IQ. Tremendous size. Great confidence about himself. He is more of a scorer than a shooter. I see the [James] Harden comparison. I think that’s fair, just with the way he plays.
> 
> He’s athletic enough. I mean, he can dunk. Sure, he needs to get stronger, has a slight frame. He does what he needs to do.
> 
> There is enough there to run an NBA team — best vision in the draft. No doubt about it. His shooting needs to get better. He takes some tough shots. But I think it’s going to improve. The stroke isn’t bad. I think he has the package you want in a guard. No downside.
> 
> Scout 2: He’s just one of those guys where the game comes very easy to him. Sees things. One of the best passers we have seen in college basketball in a long, long time. There are plays where he sees two passes ahead. He makes hockey passes.
> 
> Incredible confidence, incredible poise. Great size. Not a great athlete, not very strong. I think what has happened to him is, because the game is so easy for him and he’s had such great success, his deficiencies haven’t manifested yet. I think that they will to a degree. And I’ll be very curious to see how he addresses it. Will he get in the weight room? Will he become wiry strong?
> 
> He’s competitive … he wants to win. He didn’t have a great team, I don’t think. He was playing with a guy that will be a second-round pick … some European dudes.2 He carried a team as a freshman. A lot to be said for that.
> 
> Ohio State v VCUJonathan Ferrey/Getty Images
> 
> He can score in a lot of ways. Our whole league is pick-and-roll. You go underneath, he’s going to pull up. You come off the screen and retreat, and you blew it — he’ll pull up. He’s capable of turning the corner, and once he gets in the lane, he just buries you. You help, he’ll throw lobs. You compact it, he kicks out for open looks.
> 
> My issues with him are defensively. He guards with his instincts, that’s it. He’s so creative with his offense, so he knows the game, he’s smart. He knows how to defend — he’ll get into the passing lanes, he knows how to dig and recover, he knows rotations. But he can’t fucking guard anything. He’s disinterested. I saw [Ohio State] play Marquette earlier in the year. They were playing zone defense. Thad Matta doesn’t play zone. They were doing it to help Russell.
> 
> He gets by with his instincts, and I don’t know if you can do that in our league. I think that’ll be an issue for him. But he’s prideful enough and works at it [enough] to just be fucking capable. I mean, get in the fucking way.
> 
> Maybe Harden is the right comparison. Harden got stronger and has a little more pop than you think. There are supreme basketball players that aren’t great athletes. Ownership, management, coaches, media: We want it all. We wish LeBron James was a better shooter. We are always looking for the perfect player. They have never created one, and they never will.
> 
> I go back and look at his team. They got drilled in the second round [of the NCAA tournament] by Arizona. Rondae [Hollis-Jefferson] and Stanley [Johnson] … they just climbed into his ass. Ohio State didn’t have an answer for them. OK, you can load up on him. Who are you going to throw it to? Shannon Scott, Sam Thompson, or Amir Williams? I mean, you can’t. Well, fuck it, we are going to take our chances with this guy. He struggled. Now put him on the floor with NBA players. Try and load on him now.
> 
> He’s so good, so cerebral. There are very few players that get drafted because of their defense. That will be Hollis-Jefferson and Willie. The other fucking 28 guys? It will all be about offense.
> 
> He’s special.
> 
> Scout 3: I liked him right away when I saw him in the McDonald’s game. Us scouts were sitting together saying, “Man … ” It really excites you to see a young guy with creativity and vision. He thinks like a point guard, but then he’s talented, quick enough to get his shot.
> 
> I was really eager to see him earlier this year at Louisville, going into that lion’s den. A year ago, he’s in high school, now he’s in the Yum Yum Center with 20,000 people. He gathered himself, he figured it out, and he put his team in a position to win that game. It took him awhile to realize the level of intensity, the quickness, and the things he had to adjust to. I thought, That’s really impressive.
> 
> Midway through the year, people caught on and started to realize how good he was.
> 
> I think he can be in that upper tier of point guards. He has that kind of feel for the game. He’ll be even better with better players. Ohio State wasn’t very good. He averaged 19 points per game in the Big Ten as a freshman. And they aren’t always running up and down in that league, either. They [Big Ten opponents] sent everything they could at this kid. He didn’t have any great shooters to give him a release. There weren’t a lot of great options offensively. The kid responded every time.
> 
> In college, they have to adjust to these bullshit offensive fouls. In the NBA, he won’t have to deal with that. The pro game will be friendly to him.
> 
> I have no problems with him as a rookie point guard in the NBA. He’s unselfish. You look at a kid like [Brandon] Jennings — talented, but there is some stuff there. Not a problem with Russell.
> 
> Russillo: Love him. Love it all, especially his attitude. He looks like he is playing a different game than everyone else.
> 
> The knocks on his athleticism aren’t as much of a concern for me as others. He seriously didn’t need it in college.
> 
> It’s a mistake to do the “well, Stephen Curry wasn’t athletic” thing for every nonathletic player you are projecting. Don’t argue the exceptions. I’m not comparing these two guys, but I’m just not worried that Russell isn’t Russell Westbrook.
> 
> Side note: No one is Russell Westbrook.
> 
> The great thing about the NBA now is that “combo guard” is no longer a dirty word. Everyone wants scoring from every position. The traditional point guard is dead.
> 
> Jahlil Okafor
> 
> okaforElias Stein
> 
> Scout 1: He’s three on my board. He’s the best center in college. I see Towns as 4, maybe 5. Okafor is a 5 — no question. He’s an old-school big man. He knows how to use his body. He is going to score from 10-12 feet and in. I don’t want to use the comparison to Tim Duncan, but that’s how he is going to score. He is going to use the glass, use the elbows and the low post. In time, he is going to be a very tough cover one-on-one.
> 
> The talk of the league going small … that doesn’t mean you don’t want this guy. There is a great advantage to be able to throw it down in the post when jump shots aren’t going. He is the prototype center. Every team would want a player like that. I just think the other two guys are better.
> 
> He’s got to improve in some other areas. The other two guys, there isn’t a lot of downside. This guy’s got some concerns. You can’t be “Hack-an-Okafor.” He has to improve his conditioning. The pace of the game could be a problem for him. He has to be able to run up and down the floor.
> 
> Defensively, he’s average at best. Needs work. He’s not a quick jumper. For whatever reason, he’s not a huge shot-blocker. He allows easy low-post catches. He can become a better defender. Right now, those three areas he must improve on.
> 
> Now I’ve heard, if you were to ask the Duke people, and they were to be honest with you, there’s not a great love for the game. Not like you’d think. Not a great passion. He’ll be there, and do the right things. But it’s like Jared Sullinger: I want to play, but I don’t want to lose weight. I don’t want to really get in shape. I want to do enough, but I’m not going to do extra. And that is concerning.
> 
> He’s clearly third. Maybe the Lakers take him second. I don’t think Julius Randle has any impact on the decision.
> 
> Scout 2: Gifted, gifted, gifted low-post center. Knows who he is. He likes playing down there, and is really good at it. Elite hands. He absolutely knows his way around the basket. You can’t speed him up, which is a great attribute to have.
> 
> It’s very easy when you get a post feed and you get doubled and you just throw it back to where it came. People just relocate. When you inside-pivot and all that weakside help starts crowding you, and you can throw it opposite for an open shooter? That’s how you punish a defense. And he’s pretty good at that.
> 
> He needs to become a better shooter and free throw shooter. He either will or he won’t.
> 
> His biggest issue is his ability to defend pick-and-rolls. They are going to expose him at every opportunity. The guards are just going to find him. No matter who he guards, they are going to put him in pick-and-roll. Our game is all about mismatches and exposing players’ weaknesses.
> 
> Some of this will come with getting into better shape. His will and his pride — they are going to have to come into play. His willingness to and ability to play, I don’t doubt any of that. He’s going to have some growing pains. He just likes hanging around the basket. Our game is not like that.
> 
> I thought he was one of the worst defensive players I’ve scouted. I’ve seen him in practice, Nike Hoop Summit, and watched him all year. You can put on any Duke game, and if the commentator had a brain — like [Jay] Bilas — they would talk about it. Like … holy shit. Look at some of the games they lost. The Miami game at home — they exposed this guy, play after play. I always say this about college players: What was Mike [Krzyzewski] going to do? Of course he is going to play. You aren’t going to take him off the floor. Who are you going to play? [Marshall] Plumlee? So he is going to stay in the game, regardless of his inability to guard. He’s going one, two, or three. Those teams that are drafting him? They aren’t going to win anyway. The consequences are diminished.
> 
> Conditioning is huge for him. I’ve never seen him in good shape. It got better as the season went on at Duke, but I don’t think he was ever where he could run in transition seven, eight, nine times, both ways, where he was block-to-block. You will read: “Oh, he’s in great shape now. His trainer has done an unbelievable job with him. He’s done this, this, and this, and he’s eating apples and fucking berries every day and he hasn’t had a piece of pizza in forever … ” My point is, that’s the narrative.
> 
> He’s a really good player, but our league, it’s just different and people don’t get it. It’s 82 games, elite fucking players, and elite athletes, and travel.
> 
> My point about Okafor is that all that shit you can get away with at Duke, playing Georgia Tech who fucking blows, and BC — they stink — you can get away with it. When it’s nut-cracking time he revs it up, and I get all of that. There are very few nights off in our league. Sacramento blows, but if you don’t show up to play them, [DeMarcus] Cousins and Rudy Gay will fucking beat your ass.
> 
> At Duke, those teams just can’t do that. And he’ll learn all that, because he’s a really good kid. Really talented player. So I don’t think he wants to be embarrassed. But in time I’m not sure he’s a 38-minute player.
> 
> NBA Draft Prospect Jahlil Okafor WorkoutJuan Ocampo/NBAE via Getty Images
> 
> Scout 3: I haven’t seen a natural post-up feel like him in a long time. He’s not as fluid as Towns; he doesn’t run the floor like him. More heavy in the lower body, which gives you the impression he’s not as athletic — more heavy-legged. But that is part of his effectiveness. It’s kind of like an optical illusion.
> 
> He screws around with a couple of fakes here, then all of a sudden he gets an angle and blows up at the basket and dunks on you. I know everyone wants 3s, but it’s great to have an option to just throw it down there to a guy that demands a double-team. He’s unselfish — he’ll give it up. He plays the right way.
> 
> He’s got a great personality. But in the interviews, I always like to ask the teammates what they think, and you can tell when a guy is covering for a guy. But they think he’s taking a bad rap for his defense.
> 
> I think he’s OK defensively. He’s another guy that I think has enough basketball instincts to be effective, at least around the basket. Now, 10-15-17 feet he’ll get exposed a little bit — doesn’t have that lateral quickness. But people forget how young he is.
> 
> Think about this: Think about your own life as a college freshman, and to be that good a player, and be in that kind of venue, with that pressure. To be able to function like that … I really admire these kids. A year ago, they were in a high school gym. Now they are playing for a national title, on national television, in football-size venues. I just shake my head. I don’t know how they do it.
> 
> Russillo: Like a lot of people, I had Okafor going first throughout most of the college basketball season. (I actually wondered earlier in the season if he would lose the spot to Russell instead of Towns.)
> 
> The problem for Okafor is that he is compared to Towns. Just because he’s lost some momentum in the draft process doesn’t mean he is a bad pick. He holds the ball like it’s a tennis ball. His hands are truly incredible. He catches everything. He had 10-year-veteran post moves a year out of high school. I realize everyone is killing his defense, and it is bad. But I won’t write off someone entirely until I see him suck on D in the league. The talk of the NBA changing is overblown here. Yes, it is changing, but it’s not closing the doors on a low-post talent like this.


Some great stuff from Grantland on KAT, Okafor and Russell. 

http://grantland.com/the-triangle/r...tial-real-scouts-on-towns-russell-and-okafor/


----------



## Uncle Drew

Jamel Irief said:


> I thought you could subscribe and pay?


Like I said, that's to my knowledge. I'm sure somewhere will stream it, not strictly speaking legally. Should be on the radio too.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Uncle Drew said:


> Like I said, that's to my knowledge. I'm sure somewhere will stream it, not strictly speaking legally. Should be on the radio too.


I was about to say listening to the draft on radio is uber geeky, but how is less geeky than watching it? Anyways Im fine with only following it online I guess. I don't need Jeff Van Gundy's banter... and if Bill Simmons was still on it I wouldn't even want to watch it.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Jamel Irief said:


> I was about to say listening to the draft on radio is uber geeky, but how is less geeky than watching it? Anyways Im fine with only following it online I guess. I don't need Jeff Van Gundy's banter... and if Bill Simmons was still on it I wouldn't even want to watch it.


More geeky than using the word uber? 

Yeah, you'll basically get live coverage here. Video will be up within a few minutes, most likely.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Uncle Drew said:


> More geeky than using the word uber?


Are you still using taxis?


----------



## e-monk

I'm still watching Taxi, that Andy Kaufman is hilarious!


----------



## Uncle Drew

Not totally sure what just happened. ha, damn OG's

Anyway, Lakers held their last group workout today which included Terry Rozier and Andrew Harrison. Also had second workout with Okafor. Most expect Russell to come in for 2nd workout this weekend.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

The more I read up/watch video on D'angelo Russell, the more comfortable I am in the Lakers possibly drafting him over Okafor.


----------



## Jamel Irief

My top two still the same. 

1) russel
2) Oakfor

Towns is probably my third.


----------



## Uncle Drew

My top three are still the same, though the gap between them has actually gotten smaller, not wider.

1) KAT
2) Russell
3) Okafor

The thing about Russell that I noticed watching him this year is that he was a good shooter with so-so footwork. You watch half of his shots and he looked off-balance, turning into the shot. I'm saying this as a good thing in that I think he'll be so much better when he cleans up his set up. He'll be an elite passer, no question. Tremendous feel, supreme confidence. Reminds me more of Brandon Roy than Harden. Maybe a less athletic/more under control Manu. 

I'll be happy with either of the three.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Towns appears to be the sure-fire #1 pick for the Wolves, so i don't pay much attention to him anymore.
Between Russell and Okafor, i'm pretty torn. Both are elite offensive players; both are weak defenders.
Considering how a player will "fit" in the roster, i'd say Okafor is more needed, cause the Lakers can roll with Clarkson at PG and hope he develops into a strong starter, and the Lakers have no C to speak off.
But this league is a league of perimeter players. And D'Angelo's creativity on offense makes me salivate.

Undecided, but leening in Russell's direction.


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613082329972502529


----------



## Uncle Drew

http://www.latimes.com/sports/lakers/la-sp-lakers-draft-20150624-story.html

More of the same. Source says Russell shot lights out at 2nd workout and is making this a harder decision than some think. Also says Porzingis was intriguing enough to bring in for workout but no longer under serious consideration. 

I've said before, I'll be happy either way. My money is on us picking Okafor.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Also possibly of note, per Eric Pincus (via HoopsRumors.com) UCLA SG Norman Powell had 2nd workout for Lakers. Somewhat strange for a projected 2nd round pick. Saw him a bit, pretty athletic. Not a good shooter.


----------



## Cris

> Lakers Rumors: L.A. Increasingly Likely To Draft D’Angelo Russell
> http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-...y-likely-to-draft-dangelo-russell/2015/06/25/


...


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Interesting tidbit I just looked up on a whim:

No #1 overall out of the NCAA has ever averaged less than 14 ppg. Karl-Anthony Towns averaged 10.

Nobody has also played less minutes per game as a #1 pick. Watching them both this year I honestly thought Okafor was a much better player. It's bizarre how he's being talked about as an unknown while Towns is considered a sure thing.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Lol at people knocking a 19 year old Okafor for his defensive potential as if Marc Gasol didn't win a DPOY. You need a TEAM built to play defense in the league.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Btw, according to Ramona Shelbourne, the Lakers did workout Towns privately and it wasn't made public to the media. Makes sense, since TMZ caught Randle and Towns having lunch together a few weeks ago.


----------



## MojoPin

Alright boys, who are we picking?

My bet is Okafor. I think the stir-up about Russell was done in an attempt to try to lure Philly to trade up.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I think we end up with Okafor. I trust Mitch though. Part of me hopes we take Russell just to stir up the pot though. I'd be ecstatic with either.


----------



## Uncle Drew

MojoPin said:


> Alright boys, who are we picking?
> 
> My bet is Okafor. I think the stir-up about Russell was done in an attempt to try to lure Philly to trade up.


Agreed. I think it's Okafor.


----------



## Adam

I think it's Russell.


----------



## DaRizzle

[/IMG]

Chicky, show us the true path....


----------



## sylaw

I'm going to enjoy Okafor destroying us for passing him up.:uhoh:


----------



## DaRizzle




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Russell!!!


----------



## MojoPin

So, um, is our starting center ROBERT BOB SACRE


----------



## Uncle Drew

Holy crap!

Can't believe we went for it. I trust Mitch, tho. Must be confident we'll get a star big in FA, too.


----------



## sylaw

MojoPin said:


> So, um, is our starting center ROBERT BOB SACRE


We can draft a center with a lottery pick next year. It's top 3 protected, right?


----------



## Pelicans808

Unless it's possible for them to still get Cousins (unlikely), I would have taken Okafor.


----------



## DaRizzle

I hope they know what they are doing. We take the one guard immediately before two big men


----------



## Basel

We've got to be getting a big through trade or free agency. Love the Russell pick, though.


----------



## MojoPin

Would Clarkson and Russell fit together?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Absolutely. Russell can play on and off the ball. Clarkson can as well although he's more of a scoring guard.


----------



## Uncle Drew

MojoPin said:


> Would Clarkson and Russell fit together?


Yes. Both can shoot. Both can pass. Obviously Russell is much better at both, but Clarkson is a much better slasher. Both 6'4"-6'5". Having two playmakers is a huge luxury.

Already picturing that Russell-Randle pick and roll. Is summer league here yet??


----------



## jazzy1

if we get Aldridge and another free agent sf you got Russell, Randle and Clarkson you have a great mix


----------



## sylaw

http://www.phillymag.com/news/2015/06/18/draft-profile-dangelo-russell-sixers-draftland/

Read this article and see why I'm not big on Russell. The negatives I see in Russell is pretty much confirmed in this article. I hope I'm wrong but I think he's going to be average to slightly above average pg at best. I don't see a star player in him at all.


----------



## Uncle Drew

sylaw said:


> http://www.phillymag.com/news/2015/06/18/draft-profile-dangelo-russell-sixers-draftland/
> 
> Read this article and see why I'm not big on Russell. The negatives I see in Russell is pretty much confirmed in this article. I hope I'm wrong but I think he's going to be average to slightly above average pg at best. I don't see a star player in him at all.


There's question marks with EVERY prospect. Nobody is perfect, and all 3 studs at the top of this draft have their question marks. He's not an elite athlete, he's smooth. He's not a great defensive player...at 19. He's 6'4" with a 6'9 wingspan, great instincts and he's a competitor. No reason why he can't become a good defender. And yes, top defenses were able to lock in on him and make him force up tough shots. Name me one player he played with at OSU. His best skill at this stage is his passing ability. Defenses lock in on him and he'll make them pay with better teammates. 

I'm not saying he's a sure thing by any stretch. But average pg "at best" is not accurate. That's more like worst case scenario.


----------



## Smath

Oh man I hope the GM has a plan here, huge risk pick as I see it, hope it pays off.


----------



## Uncle Drew

jazzy1 said:


> if we get Aldridge and *another free agent sf* you got Russell, Randle and Clarkson you have a great mix


Is Kobe not on the team anymore? 

I know he's on his way out, but we don't need to put this together in one summer. Go all in on Aldridge. If not, enter plan B center FA.

Thank Kobe for his legendary career.

Go all in for Durant next summer. 

I can dream, can't I?


----------



## Jamel Irief

Jamel Irief said:


> 1) Russell
> 2) okafor
> 
> That's the way I've felt going on a month


Posted on 5/19. IN MITCH I FUCKING TRUST!!!!

Now heres the question, Kobe at small forward? We have to start both Russel and Clarkson right?? Both are capable and clarkson proven... we won't get better guards.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Jamel Irief said:


> Posted on 5/19. IN MITCH I FUCKING TRUST!!!!
> 
> Now heres the question, Kobe at small forward? We have to start both Russel and Clarkson right?? Both are capable and clarkson proven... we won't get better guards.


Psh, posted 4/26/15. 



> 1) Karl Anthony Towns
> 2) D'Angelo Russell
> 3) Jahlil Okafor...



Yes. Start them next to Kobe. And Aldridge.


----------



## e-monk

MojoPin said:


> So, um, is our starting center ROBERT BOB SACRE


I think Tarik Black would get the nod over him but imagine a worst case of Tyson Chandler after all the FA dust settles


----------



## Jamel Irief

Uncle Drew said:


> Psh, posted 4/26/15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Start them next to Kobe. And Aldridge.


You didn't get your top prospect, I did.


----------



## Pelicans808

Russell
Clarkson
Kobe
Randle
Aldridge??

Not a bad lineup. But it does depend a lot on whether or not they can lure Aldridge to sign. It would have been great to see a Randle/Okafor Lakers frontcourt.


----------



## Jamel Irief

e-monk said:


> I think Tarik Black would get the nod over him but imagine a worst case of Tyson Chandler after all the FA dust settles


Or Jordan Hill


----------



## Uncle Drew

Damn, top 20 for Rozier. I wasn't lying about him. 

Although we have to take a big now, right?


----------



## Uncle Drew

Jamel Irief said:


> You didn't get your top prospect, I did.


I called the order tho.

Whatever old man, we both win. 

I'm still 50/50 shocked/excited.


----------



## Uncle Drew

7 picks to go.

Favorite guards are off the board.

Favorite wings are Justin Anderson and R.J. Hunter.

Please please, don't take Montrezl Harrell.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Uncle Drew said:


> I called the order tho.
> 
> Whatever old man, we both win.
> 
> I'm still 50/50 shocked/excited.


Were you making a prediction or stating your preference?

I want Rondae Hollis-Jefferson. Send Wes packing.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Jamel Irief said:


> Were you making a prediction or stating your preference?
> 
> I want Rondae Hollis-Jefferson. Send Wes packing.


My draft board. So, both? 

Suppose we can take a chance of Cliff Alexander here, too. I'm not high on Looney.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Woj says Spurs looking Euro.

I'd take R.J. Hunter.

Edit: Official draft and stash from Spurs. Creating max cap space for their Aldridge chase.

We're up. Hunter or Alexander, please.


----------



## Basel

Interesting how our best PG's over the last 20 years or so have been left-handed.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Larry Nance Jr.? wtf? 

No hate on him, but he would've been there at 34.


----------



## Basel

Uncle Drew said:


> Larry Nance Jr.? wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> No hate on him, but he would've been there at 34.



I don't know anything about him.


----------



## Smath

he looks like mini blake griffin hah


----------



## Uncle Drew

Yeah, I don't catch many Wyoming games. 

Reportedly great attitude, great athlete. Also of note, he has overcome Crohn's Disease. And obviously, son of former NBA dunk champion, Larry Nance.


----------



## Cris

The Lakers were worried Larry Nance was going to drafted by someone else... 

Wait, he already did. 


> *
> Harlem Globetrotters draft Wyoming’s Larry Nance, Jr.
> *
> Larry Nance Jr. led the University ofWyoming to its first NCAA Tournament berth in 13 years this past season and possesses the high-flying genes of one of the game’s great dunkers. His father, Larry Sr., won the NBA’s first-ever slam dunk contest in 1984 and was a three-time All-Star. Larry Jr., a 6-8 native of Akron, Ohio, was named to the All-Mountain West Conference First Team and All-Defensive Team while leading the Cowboys in points per game (16.1), rebounds per game (7.2) and blocks per game (1.2). Former Cowboy Anthony “Buckets” Blakes is a current member of the Harlem Globetrotters and holds the Guinness World Record for most underhanded half-court shots in one minute with six.
> http://county10.com/2015/06/23/harlem-globetrotters-draft-wyomings-larry-nance-jr/


----------



## onelakerfan

Lakers usually don't pick a center, we picked one and he end up being injured all the time. We usually trade or get them through FA


----------



## Uncle Drew

I'd take a chance on Robert Upshaw at 34.

First round talent. Lots of baggage. Low risk in 2nd round, tho.


----------



## Cris




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Athletic defensive minded SF.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Uncle Drew said:


> Yeah, I don't catch many Wyoming games.
> 
> Reportedly great attitude, great athlete. Also of note, he has overcome Crohn's Disease. And obviously, son of former NBA dunk champion, Larry Nance.


Did they say how he overcame it? I'm guessing diet.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Solid pick with Anthony Brown. 

Potential 3 and D guy.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Jamel Irief said:


> Did they say how he overcame it? I'm guessing diet.


Well, there's no cure. A good friend of mine has it, that's why I remembered hearing about him. He's in remission. IV treatment every seven weeks. 

Article from Alex Kennedy, who also happens to have Crohn's. 

http://www.basketballinsiders.com/larry-nance-jr-inspiring-crohns-community/


----------



## Uncle Drew

Pretty impressive workout video from Nance Jr.

Looks very quick off the ground and doesn't need a lot of room to gather. This is after an ACL reconstruction. Damn, sports medicine has come a long way.


----------



## Cris

Okay, so I don't know if this 100% real or not. BUT
https://twitter.com/markthegonzales/status/614272388251803648


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614272388251803648


----------



## DaRizzle

lol oh shit


----------



## Jamel Irief

Cris said:


> Okay, so I don't know if this 100% real or not. BUT
> https://twitter.com/markthegonzales/status/614272388251803648
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614272388251803648


What happened on 5/2/12 that would prompt that?


----------



## Cris

Jamel Irief said:


> What happened on 5/2/12 that would prompt that?


http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=320501013


----------



## Jamel Irief

Cris said:


> http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=320501013


This is further evidence that if social media was around when I was a teenager I wouldn't have a career right now.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> This is further evidence that if social media was around when I was a teenager I wouldn't have a career right now.


Because Coca Cola cares about Drew Carey level workers?


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> Because Coca Cola cares about Drew Carey level workers?


Why are you being a pussy dick? Did you catch your wife fucking me some hot guy?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I hope we bring in Upshaw for the summer league squad. He's got a ton of upside. Low risk/high reward.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614296182236430336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/614297128773423104


----------



## jazzy1

Jamel Irief said:


> Posted on 5/19. IN MITCH I FUCKING TRUST!!!!
> 
> Now heres the question, Kobe at small forward? We have to start both Russel and Clarkson right?? Both are capable and clarkson proven... we won't get better guards.


I wouldn't play Kobe at 3 too hard to stay healthy right now damn sure will be if he has to guard guys in the post and for the record no way is this Kobe's last season. 

Good call on Russell Jamel I think Russell is going to be great its the only call we could make if we plan on developing Randle a Randle/Okafor frontline would not make free throws and would surely get us killed defensively and shooting wise. 

Russell has that it that special thing, handles, IQ which make him a step quicker than he actually is has range on his shot not sure why anyone has any negatives on the kid other than strength


----------



## Jamel Irief

jazzy1 said:


> I wouldn't play Kobe at 3 too hard to stay healthy right now damn sure will be if he has to guard guys in the post and for the record no way is this Kobe's last season.
> 
> Good call on Russell Jamel I think Russell is going to be great its the only call we could make if we plan on developing Randle a Randle/Okafor frontline would not make free throws and would surely get us killed defensively and shooting wise.
> 
> Russell has that it that special thing, handles, IQ which make him a step quicker than he actually is has range on his shot not sure why anyone has any negatives on the kid other than strength


I've said going into the draft I think he'll be the best NBA player in this class. The guy is the most versatile offensive player I've seen the last three drafts after maybe Jabari Parker. His limit is probably a taller Damian Lillard.

As for Kobe, how many small forwards are really post up threats?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Upshaw could be a MASSIVE steal if he's gotten his head straight. Lottery level defensive talent.


----------



## RollWithEm

jazzy1 said:


> I wouldn't play Kobe at 3 too hard to stay healthy right now damn sure will be if he has to guard guys in the post and for the record no way is this Kobe's last season.


I think the opposite. Players seem to be _less _likely to get hurt when they play up a position. More pressure on the lower legs chasing SG's around screens all game and trying to contain quick players on penetration.


----------



## e-monk

agree - aside from some obvious exceptions (Lebron for instance) covering the SF position is going to be less tasking than the SG position 

in any event with two 6'5" combo guards on the floor alongside him you can just have Kobe cover the guy who requires the least effort


----------



## Cris

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Upshaw could be a MASSIVE steal if he's gotten his head straight. Lottery level defensive talent.


There are multiple issues with Upshaw.

The biggest being that he has a heart condition and his status is unclear. Secondly, he violated team rules for who knows what and finally, multiple scouts have said they aren't sure if he even likes basketball that much.


----------



## Basel

Swaggy going to give up 0 for Russell?


----------



## Jamel Irief

Basel said:


> Swaggy going to give up 0 for Russell?


Why would he? Since when do veterans give up numbers for teenagers?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Russell told Trudell that he'll wear number 1 if it's available.


----------



## arasu

The drafting of Russell gives me more hope for the Lakers than I've had since the Howard trade. I expect this move to turn out much better.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Cris said:


> There are multiple issues with Upshaw.
> 
> The biggest being that he has a heart condition and his status is unclear. Secondly, he violated team rules for who knows what and finally, multiple scouts have said they aren't sure if he even likes basketball that much.


I think it would shock a lot of people how many guys that ball in the league aren't in love with basketball. Would certainly stop him from being great, won't necessarily stop him from being a decent back-up center. 

Was not aware of the heart condition, tho. Do you have more details?

Either way, no risk bringing him in for a closer look this summer. I like the move.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Very interesting pick for the Lakers. Like others have said, i just hope that's also a sign that the Lakers plan on bringing a quality big on board.

D'Angelo seems ike a stud. I only question if he has the mean streak a capable perimeter scorer IMHO needs to take his game to another level. And don't sleep on his hability to pass the rock:






Won't be the ideal scenario for D'Angelo (Clarkson also on the backcourt, Kobe needing the ball), but i think the Lakers have nabbed their guard of the future.

Don't know much about Nance, but just because i looooved his father's game, it's allright by me! 
One doubt: will he be a SF or a PF in the NBA?

Know nothing about Brown, but from what i've been reading, all opinions are positive. His major force (the 3 pointer) is direly needed (even if he won't get that many minutes).

This is a strange, strange roster the Lakers are building up. Second-year-Clarkson, the rookie D'Angelo, the corpse of Kobe, the "rookie" Randle and a question mark at C... But it will probably be much interesting!


----------



## MojoPin

If Randle can put up 12-16 ppg and 10 rpg, this team as currently constructed might vie for 40 wins. Add in Aldridge, 50 wins.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Looks to me like Mitch and Jim are trying to acquire players who can play multiple positions. Nance strikes me as a PF with enough quickness to guard SFs on occasion. Brown is a SF who can guard SGs. Both are at least decent shooters with Brown being actually pretty good from beyond the arc. I like the versatility of the players we acquired yesterday.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Uncle Drew said:


> I think it would shock a lot of people how many guys that ball in the league aren't in love with basketball. Would certainly stop him from being great, won't necessarily stop him from being a decent back-up center.
> 
> Was not aware of the heart condition, tho. Do you have more details?
> 
> Either way, no risk bringing him in for a closer look this summer. I like the move.


Well I know that doctors eventually cleared him to continue workouts after NBA doctors discovered the issue. Apparently Upshaw and his family have known about the issue his entire life and it hasn't been a problem.


----------



## e-monk

Clarkson was effective in tandem with Lin (essentially a bargain basement version of Russell) late last season I don't see this as a problem


----------



## Cris

Uncle Drew said:


> I think it would shock a lot of people how many guys that ball in the league aren't in love with basketball. Would certainly stop him from being great, won't necessarily stop him from being a decent back-up center.
> 
> Was not aware of the heart condition, tho. Do you have more details?
> 
> Either way, no risk bringing him in for a closer look this summer. I like the move.


http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on...ombine-for-heart-issue-has-suspended-workotus

Haven't heard much about it since. You just have to think back to someone like Ronnie Turiaf who had to sit out a season and went through surgery.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Well I doubt it's something as extreme as an enlarged Aorta. Still not quite sure how nobody caught that in Ronny.

My guess would be an irregular heart beat or something of the like. Something to monitor, for sure.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Cris said:


> http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on...ombine-for-heart-issue-has-suspended-workotus
> 
> Haven't heard much about it since. You just have to think back to someone like Ronnie Turiaf who had to sit out a season and went through surgery.


Jeff Green had an issue too. I believe he had surgery as well but I not 100 percent sure.


----------



## MojoPin

Looks like Russell might have been the right pick. Okafor has been playing OK in summer league, but not what one would expect from a Tim Duncan 2.0. I think if he was a true can't-miss center, he would be able to put up 30/10 every game without even trying.


----------



## sylaw

MojoPin said:


> Looks like Russell might have been the right pick. Okafor has been playing OK in summer league, but not what one would expect from a Tim Duncan 2.0. I think if he was a true can't-miss center, he would be able to put up 30/10 every game without even trying.


That's just silly. Nobody puts that up that type of number in summer league. Summer league just doesn't mean all that much to be honest with you. From what I've seen in the last few years, success in the summer league hasn't always translated into success in the NBA. Besides, Russell has even played yet. You can compare them after they've both played.


----------



## Basel

Going to be interesting to watch Upshaw take on Towns and Okafor on back to back nights this weekend. Really hoping he holds his own.


----------



## MojoPin

sylaw said:


> That's just silly. Nobody puts that up that type of number in summer league. Summer league just doesn't mean all that much to be honest with you. From what I've seen in the last few years, success in the summer league hasn't always translated into success in the NBA. Besides, Russell has even played yet. You can compare them after they've both played.


He played against a C who is 6'8" tonight and put up 13 points in 28 minutes.


----------



## Basel

MojoPin said:


> He played against a C who is 6'8" tonight and put up 13 points in 28 minutes.


Had 20 and 9 yesterday. Guy is going to be a good player. I haven't seen anyone call him Tim Duncan 2.0.


----------



## MojoPin

I'm just saying I don't think he is going to be a superstar. He will probably be like Bynum but with less blocks, less rebounds, and a little more offense.


----------



## DaRizzle

this makes me feel better, lol
http://www.tmz.com/2015/11/26/jahlil-okafor-street-fight-kos-man-in-boston-video/#ixzz3sdCm53lE


----------



## Uncle Drew

http://abc7chicago.com/sports/jahli...eeding-on-bridge-according-to-report/1103027/

So in his first 2 months in the league, Jahlil has knocked a dude out in the street, had a gun pointed at his head (not much detail on what happened leading up to it) and has now been pulled over for going 108 mph on a bridge (>40 mph considered reckless driving). 

I don't recall any character questions every coming up about Jahlil prior to or during his time at Duke, but damn. How many passes does he get for being young and with a shitty organization?


----------

